
Effectiveengineer.com is content marketing fakenews - yanilkr
A recent conversation here<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=16022916<p>and backlash for calling it &quot;effective nonsense&quot; prompted me to research and what I found is important to highlight a sort of moral decay in tech community.<p>First read the sales letter here.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.effectiveengineer.com&#x2F;book<p>or here https:&#x2F;&#x2F;archive.is&#x2F;piyAi<p>It makes bold claims about revealing secrets of being an effective engineer like the mythical 10X engineer.<p>I looked up the author to see what sort of experience he&#x2F;she has to make such claims.<p>Author&#x27;s resume<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;angel.co&#x2F;edmondlau<p>Things I noticed. This person has not stayed at any company for more than 3 years at a time. No strong engineering role titles like architecture or software design or scaling. Mostly very soft engineering roles like testing and growth hacking. What sort of serious engineering product can one build in that time period at a company with that roles and how many? In many respectable companies I worked for, a person with this experience level cannot even hire&#x2F;fire people. Interviewing is not same as hiring.<p>What kind of insights can one expect for this author to have developed that qualifies him to guide engineers to be 10X engineers and or shipping engineered products?<p>Next look at the the github profile vs quora profile.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;edmondlau<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.quora.com&#x2F;profile&#x2F;Edmond-Lau<p>This person has more of a content writer(over 500 Quora Q&amp;A) profile compared to code writer profile. There is nothing wrong with it and one might give a pass about not enough coding because not everyone has their code on github but don&#x27;t you think for someone professing to make you a 10X engineer has at least some open source contributions?.<p>What sort of engineering skills and expertise do you notice about the author ....<p>For the rest of this story please read here<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;telegra.ph&#x2F;Effectiveengineercom-is-content-marketing-fakenews-12-30
======
yanilkr
Read full story here.

[http://telegra.ph/Effectiveengineercom-is-content-
marketing-...](http://telegra.ph/Effectiveengineercom-is-content-marketing-
fakenews-12-30)

other clickable links

previous discussion
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16022916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16022916)

sales copy
[https://www.effectiveengineer.com/book](https://www.effectiveengineer.com/book)

[http://telegra.ph/Effectiveengineercom-is-content-
marketing-...](http://telegra.ph/Effectiveengineercom-is-content-marketing-
fakenews-12-30)

Author's Resume [https://angel.co/edmondlau](https://angel.co/edmondlau)

Author's Github [https://github.com/edmondlau](https://github.com/edmondlau)

Author's Quora profile [https://www.quora.com/profile/Edmond-
Lau](https://www.quora.com/profile/Edmond-Lau)

